# No real theme here, other than Spain in Black & White



## Ricardodaforce

To Infinity and Beyond! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




El Sol Juega! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Columnas by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Arcos by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Drinking Fountains in Villena by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

To the Beach! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Leighton22

I like the sunlight in the second pic  they are all really good. The last one looks like the statue is literally about to move!


----------



## SupNY

I love the all, I tried to pick a favorite as we all do, but I can't as they are so grand.

Where abouts in Spain did you take these please?


Thanks


----------



## thingsIsee

all very nice images, like #1 & 3 the best


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Leighton22 said:


> I like the sunlight in the second pic  they are all really good. The last one looks like the statue is literally about to move!



Thank you!



SupNY said:


> I love the all, I tried to pick a favorite as we all do, but I can't as they are so grand.
> 
> Where abouts in Spain did you take these please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Cheers, really kind of you to say so. All of these were taken in  Alicante. It's a place that tends to be overlooked. Its airport serves  the rubbish-dump that is Benidorm, so people tend to fly into Alicante,  then transfer out immediately.




thingsIsee said:


> all very nice images, like #1 & 3 the best


 
Thank you, most kind!


----------



## Frequency

The first image has been posted earlier, i think; i like these images for their quality


----------



## D-B-J

Very nice series!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Frequency said:


> The first image has been posted earlier, i think; i like these images for their quality



New angle Frequency. Thanks for your enouragement 



D-B-J said:


> Very nice series!
> 
> Regards,
> Jake


 
Cheers Jake!


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Some additions for you:




Cuidado! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Coming &amp; Going by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Primavera Viene by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Lineas by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr

And lastly, one I think I posted before. Today I found out it just won a competition! 




Casa Carbonell by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

El Toro Enfadado by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




La Costa Blanca (y Negra) by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Don't Touch My Beer by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Creatures of the Devil by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Parada Holanda by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Breaux

Do you have a secret for getting such good contrast every time?  My attempts at B&W too often seem to come out in dull middle-grays.


----------



## tmartin2347

I love them all, nice shots.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Breaux said:


> Do you have a secret for getting such good contrast every time?  My attempts at B&W too often seem to come out in dull middle-grays.



No secret, I just adjust it till I like the look!



tmartin2347 said:


> I love them all, nice shots.


 
Thank you, very kind.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

El Torero by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Splendour by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency

The clarity and quality of your images are unparalleled. I like all; i specially liked the flowers and the cats


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Frequency said:


> The clarity and quality of your images are unparalleled. I like all; i specially liked the flowers and the cats


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Derelict by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## doziergraphic

oh I found something! lol - difficult to do with such excellent quality. The first thing I noticed was the pillars in pic three would look better straightened. Alone it's a Great shot, but since the GROUP is almost technically flawless, it stands out. My 2 cents - worth about half that!


----------



## Ricardodaforce

doziergraphic said:


> oh I found something! lol - difficult to do with such excellent quality. The first thing I noticed was the pillars in pic three would look better straightened. Alone it's a Great shot, but since the GROUP is almost technically flawless, it stands out. My 2 cents - worth about half that!


 
That's a very kind thing to say, thank you!




Stairway to Heaven? by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## doziergraphic

inspiring. The first one was a good one to lead off with. I'd love to see it just after sundown in color with those street lights on.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

doziergraphic said:


> inspiring. The first one was a good one to lead off with. I'd love to see it just after sundown in color with those street lights on.


 
Thank you Sir! We'll I have been looking through what I have, and I have this one:




An Alicante Evening by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Splash! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Veo Todo en Blanco y Negro by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

La Alcazaba by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Reflections by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## doziergraphic

Ricardodaforce said:


> doziergraphic said:
> 
> 
> 
> inspiring. The first one was a good one to lead off with. I'd love to see it just after sundown in color with those street lights on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir! We'll I have been looking through what I have, and I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Alicante Evening by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr
Click to expand...


I don't think it's near as effective in color. Great job on the BW conversion tho.

I really like this entire set - but the colored can you snuck in there with the guy on the street doesn't work imo. I like the older feel the bw gives, but the contemporary bright can takes away.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

doziergraphic said:


> Ricardodaforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doziergraphic said:
> 
> 
> 
> inspiring. The first one was a good one to lead off with. I'd love to see it just after sundown in color with those street lights on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir! We'll I have been looking through what I have, and I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Alicante Evening by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's near as effective in color. Great job on the BW conversion tho.
> 
> I really like this entire set - but the colored can you snuck in there with the guy on the street doesn't work imo. I like the older feel the bw gives, but the contemporary bright can takes away.
Click to expand...


I do see your point. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Mono Boat. by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Mercado Station by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## JBArts

I'm having a hard time picking a favorite, all the pictures here are simply amazing. Black and white photos create a wonderful contrast that makes you feel as though you're looking at an old photograph even though it's just been taken recently. I wish I can go to the places featured in these shots, especially the first one entitled "To infinity and beyond!"


----------



## Ricardodaforce

JBArts said:


> I'm having a hard time picking a favorite, all the pictures here are simply amazing. Black and white photos create a wonderful contrast that makes you feel as though you're looking at an old photograph even though it's just been taken recently. I wish I can go to the places featured in these shots, especially the first one entitled "To infinity and beyond!"


 

Thank you, you are very kind.




Darsena by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Cruz Roja by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Alicante by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Las Escaleras de Plata by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Artistas de la Calle by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

El Toro Negro by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

El Puerto by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Reach For The Sky by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Las Olas by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Gotham City by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Vautrin

very nice.  "don't touch my beer can" was funny =D


----------



## ZacFreeland

Really digging 1 and 5!


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Vautrin said:


> very nice.  "don't touch my beer can" was funny =D


 


ZacFreeland said:


> Really digging 1 and 5!


 

Thank you!




Una Mañana Perfecta by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Serenity by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Feel the Warmth by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Amor by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Arcos by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Todo el Mundo Tiene Una Opinion by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

La Plaza de la Iglesia, Altea by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

waikiki said:


> I like arcos. Muy bien muy bien. Very interesting work, ready for art gallery , or exhibition. is this film work od digital ? Do you print those? Nice work.
> Hawaii Panorama Landscapes Photography


 
Thank you! All digital, and no I don't print anything. Have a great day!


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Hacia El Cabo de Las Huertas en ByN by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Idolatry by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Reflected by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## KristaIris

these are absolutely stunning
you have a great concept of composition and placement


----------



## Ricardodaforce

KristaIris said:


> these are absolutely stunning
> you have a great concept of composition and placement


 
Thank you, you are very kind.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Alicante Nights by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Subiendo by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Lineas, Luz y Metal by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Just Black and White by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Ojos Españoles by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce

En el Mercado by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Mercado Central, Alicante by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




El Hombre Feliz! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




El Gran Techo by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## waikiki

I like the arcos. Very nice contrast on the bottom of the composition, reflection in the water, this is all very important in  black and white photography Your photography is very good, interesting compositions, good lighting. You do not have the topic, that would be nice if you organize your *photographs* just by topics, this always makes a bigger impact. I mean landscape only, portrait only and so on.
I have lived in spain for some time n love the place, love the people and culture.
Could move back if only there were waves there.


I like reflected as well, very nice photo. Your work is pretty good, very good focus, contrast.

Just black and white , is a very good foto, has some impact, I like it.

I think black and white photography is pretty hard to do, there are a lot of factors tha has to connect to produce good work.

Black and white Landscape Photography


----------

